# Minix3



## gpatrick (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a netbook and therefore have to use an external DVD drive with it.  When I boot from it with a FreeBSD DVD it doesn't work so I have to use the USB image which is fine.  When I install OpenBSD, NetBSD, OpenIndiana or OmniOS, they will install from the external DVD just fine.

Minix3 used to have a .img install image but now only have a .iso image.  Subsequently when I try to install it looks for a CD-ROM and then gives up.  I'm guessing it would install if I had a .img usb image for Minix3.  So does anyone know how to create a bootable USB drive from a .iso?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jun 21, 2014)

Unetbootin does the job.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 22, 2014)

To convert a .iso image into a hybrid .iso that will boot after being dd()ed to a pendrive, isohybrid is what you are looking for, part of syslinux, I believe; it is on a lot of Linux distros.


----------

